# used 96 stainless



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

bought a used 96 stainless looks beautiful pd 450 i think i got a good deal


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Depending on the condition sounds very good to me, I see some nib's going in the 795.00 range.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice...my favorite firearm........


----------

